
Show HN: Run, Bucket, Run – Source code as a game - kannonboy
https://bitbucket.org/tpettersen/run-bucket-run/src/7e0d1620322b/game.html?at=master&fileviewer=run-bucket-run%3Agame
======
kannonboy
There's an article about how we built the game here:
[https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/10/bitbucket-
filev...](https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/10/bitbucket-fileview-
addon/)

------
nadams
This is all I see on Chrome -
[http://i.imgur.com/TtHA9zh.png](http://i.imgur.com/TtHA9zh.png)

~~~
kannonboy
Thanks for posting your console logs. The game renders in an iframe - it's
that second cloudfront request that's failing. Those ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
errors make me think an AdBlocker or similar is preventing it from loading?

To work around it you could either add an exception to your AdBlocker, disable
it, or play the game in "quine mode" here: [https://run-bucket-
run.aerobatic.io/game.html](https://run-bucket-run.aerobatic.io/game.html)

